# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  سال سوم پشت کنکور ماندن برای پسر ها

## farmanie

سلام.
من سال 94 کنکور اولم رو دادم و رتبه 120 هزار به دست آوردم
امسال که قراره برای 95 کنکور بدم سال دومم هست و تخمین رتبه هایی که میکنم بهترین رتبه ی ممکن برای من 10 هزار هست.

من هدفم رتبه زیر 5000 هست و اراده قوی ای دارم اما امسال خیلی از وقتم رو صرف جبران تنبلی سال های دبیرستان کردم . مطمئن هستم اگر برای 96 هم پشت کنکور بمونم انشالله رتبه خوبی میارم.

مشکلی که دارم درخصوص سربازی و اینهاست. چطور میتونم برای سال سوم پشت کنکور بمونم؟؟؟  چند نفر از دوستانم به من گفتند که دانشگاه پیام نور باید برم و ترم دوم انصراف بدم. اگر همچین کاری کنم سال آینده میتونم دانشگاه سراسری ثبت نام کنم؟ هزینه دانشگاه پیام نور چقدر هست ؟؟ 
آیا هر دانشگاه پیام نوری میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟ برای مثال اگر من در اراک هستم میتونم پیام نور ساری ثبت نام کنم ؟؟؟  لطفا در این خصوص راهنمایی جامع بفرمایید

----------


## Alireza23

> سلام.
> من سال 94 کنکور اولم رو دادم و رتبه 120 هزار به دست آوردم
> امسال که قراره برای 95 کنکور بدم سال دومم هست و تخمین رتبه هایی که میکنم بهترین رتبه ی ممکن برای من 10 هزار هست.
> 
> من هدفم رتبه زیر 5000 هست و اراده قوی ای دارم اما امسال خیلی از وقتم رو صرف جبران تنبلی سال های دبیرستان کردم . مطمئن هستم اگر برای 96 هم پشت کنکور بمونم انشالله رتبه خوبی میارم.
> 
> مشکلی که دارم درخصوص سربازی و اینهاست. چطور میتونم برای سال سوم پشت کنکور بمونم؟؟؟  چند نفر از دوستانم به من گفتند که دانشگاه پیام نور باید برم و ترم دوم انصراف بدم. اگر همچین کاری کنم سال آینده میتونم دانشگاه سراسری ثبت نام کنم؟ هزینه دانشگاه پیام نور چقدر هست ؟؟ 
> آیا هر دانشگاه پیام نوری میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟ برای مثال اگر من در اراک هستم میتونم پیام نور ساری ثبت نام کنم ؟؟؟  لطفا در این خصوص راهنمایی جامع بفرمایید


سلام دادش گلم.من دیگه این قانون رو کامل یاد گرفتم.تو یا باید بری خدمت یا بری دانشگاه.خدمت ک کاملا معلومه جریانش پس دانشگاه!اگه میخوای کنکور96یا97یا هر کنکوری که تو 5سال معافیت کارشناسی پیوسته شرکت کنی باید بری یه دانشگاه غ روزانه چون اگه بری روزانه سال بعد نمیشه کنکور بدی.خب پس میری مثلا پیام نور چون همه انتخابش میکنن از هر نظر و ثبت نام میکنی بعد ک کارای ثبت نامت تموم شد میری مرخصی حالا اگه ترم یک هم بهت ندادند ک میدن!انتخاب واحد کن و شهریه رو پرداخت بکن ولی نه سر کلاس برو نه سر امتحان تا درسات حذف بشه.بعد ترم دو میری مرخصی.بعد کنکور میدی و نتایج اومد اگه قبول شدی میری انصراف میدی و دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام میکنی.اگه خدایی نکرده هم 96قبول نشدی بازم میتونی شرکت کنی و همون مثل سال قبل یعنی انتخاب واحد و بعد هم غیبت.بااین روش  اخراج نمیشی.کلا پیام نور فقط پول رو میشناسه.

----------


## sahar95

خدااااااایاااااااااا هیچ کس پشت کنکوری نشه..................حالا ی بار...د.بار....3بار...هرچیییییی  ی.........خسته شدیییییییییییییییییییم

----------


## nima2580

> سلام.
> من سال 94 کنکور اولم رو دادم و رتبه 120 هزار به دست آوردم
> امسال که قراره برای 95 کنکور بدم سال دومم هست و تخمین رتبه هایی که میکنم بهترین رتبه ی ممکن برای من 10 هزار هست.
> 
> من هدفم رتبه زیر 5000 هست و اراده قوی ای دارم اما امسال خیلی از وقتم رو صرف جبران تنبلی سال های دبیرستان کردم . مطمئن هستم اگر برای 96 هم پشت کنکور بمونم انشالله رتبه خوبی میارم.
> 
> مشکلی که دارم درخصوص سربازی و اینهاست. چطور میتونم برای سال سوم پشت کنکور بمونم؟؟؟  چند نفر از دوستانم به من گفتند که دانشگاه پیام نور باید برم و ترم دوم انصراف بدم. اگر همچین کاری کنم سال آینده میتونم دانشگاه سراسری ثبت نام کنم؟ هزینه دانشگاه پیام نور چقدر هست ؟؟ 
> آیا هر دانشگاه پیام نوری میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟ برای مثال اگر من در اراک هستم میتونم پیام نور ساری ثبت نام کنم ؟؟؟  لطفا در این خصوص راهنمایی جامع بفرمایید


سلام دوست خوبم اگه از اول سال تا حالا فقط دینی و شیمی میخوندی الان زیر 3000میاوردی با 70 درصد دینی و 35درصد شیمی :Yahoo (77):

----------


## biology115

به نقل از یکی از بچه ها :

پدر کنکور بسوزد که درآمد پدرم ...

----------


## Navid70

> سلام دوست خوبم اگه از اول سال تا حالا فقط دینی و شیمی میخوندی الان زیر 3000میاوردی با 70 درصد دینی و 35درصد شیمی


بسم الله!
چطوری اونوقت؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> سلام.
> من سال 94 کنکور اولم رو دادم و رتبه 120 هزار به دست آوردم
> امسال که قراره برای 95 کنکور بدم سال دومم هست و تخمین رتبه هایی که میکنم بهترین رتبه ی ممکن برای من 10 هزار هست.
> 
> من هدفم رتبه زیر 5000 هست و اراده قوی ای دارم اما امسال خیلی از وقتم رو صرف جبران تنبلی سال های دبیرستان کردم . مطمئن هستم اگر برای 96 هم پشت کنکور بمونم انشالله رتبه خوبی میارم.
> 
> مشکلی که دارم درخصوص سربازی و اینهاست. چطور میتونم برای سال سوم پشت کنکور بمونم؟؟؟  چند نفر از دوستانم به من گفتند که دانشگاه پیام نور باید برم و ترم دوم انصراف بدم. اگر همچین کاری کنم سال آینده میتونم دانشگاه سراسری ثبت نام کنم؟ هزینه دانشگاه پیام نور چقدر هست ؟؟ 
> آیا هر دانشگاه پیام نوری میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟ برای مثال اگر من در اراک هستم میتونم پیام نور ساری ثبت نام کنم ؟؟؟  لطفا در این خصوص راهنمایی جامع بفرمایید


سلام.اون که فرقی نداره کدوم پیام نور باشی
ولی بنظر من نکن اینکارو
خیلی هارو دیدم که راه زندگیشون عوض شد

----------


## farmanie

> سلام دادش گلم.من دیگه این قانون رو کامل یاد گرفتم.تو یا باید بری خدمت یا بری دانشگاه.خدمت ک کاملا معلومه جریانش پس دانشگاه!اگه میخوای کنکور96یا97یا هر کنکوری که تو 5سال معافیت کارشناسی پیوسته شرکت کنی باید بری یه دانشگاه غ روزانه چون اگه بری روزانه سال بعد نمیشه کنکور بدی.خب پس میری مثلا پیام نور چون همه انتخابش میکنن از هر نظر و ثبت نام میکنی بعد ک کارای ثبت نامت تموم شد میری مرخصی حالا اگه ترم یک هم بهت ندادند ک میدن!انتخاب واحد کن و شهریه رو پرداخت بکن ولی نه سر کلاس برو نه سر امتحان تا درسات حذف بشه.بعد ترم دو میری مرخصی.بعد کنکور میدی و نتایج اومد اگه قبول شدی میری انصراف میدی و دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام میکنی.اگه خدایی نکرده هم 96قبول نشدی بازم میتونی شرکت کنی و همون مثل سال قبل یعنی انتخاب واحد و بعد هم غیبت.بااین روش  اخراج نمیشی.کلا پیام نور فقط پول رو میشناسه.


چقدر فکر میکنید هزینه داشته باشه؟؟
مرخصی گرفتن و اینها سادست ؟ به مشکل برنمیخورم؟؟
قبل از کنکور باید انصراف بدم یا بعد از کنکور ؟؟؟

----------


## farmanie

> خدااااااایاااااااااا هیچ کس پشت کنکوری نشه..................حالا ی بار...د.بار....3بار...هرچیییییی  ی.........خسته شدیییییییییییییییییییم


 :Yahoo (1):  اگر من 4 سال دبیرستان به جای تنبلی کردن درس میخوندم ، امسال زیر 1000 میشدم.
تقصیر خودم هست ! انشالله سال آینده زیر 1000 رو حتما میارم

----------


## farmanie

> سلام.اون که فرقی نداره کدوم پیام نور باشی
> ولی بنظر من نکن اینکارو
> خیلی هارو دیدم که راه زندگیشون عوض شد


ممنون از راهنماییتون
من قصد دارم مسیر زندگیمو عوض کنم. دلم میخواد به جای یک پرستار ساده حداقل یک فیزیوتراپ باشم

----------


## farmanie

> سلام دوست خوبم اگه از اول سال تا حالا فقط دینی و شیمی میخوندی الان زیر 3000میاوردی با 70 درصد دینی و 35درصد شیمی


اشتباه میکنی برادر. 
عمومی ها رو متوسط 70 و اختصاصی رو متوسط 30 باید زد تا رتبه زیر 6000 آورد

----------


## farmanie

> به نقل از یکی از بچه ها :
> 
> پدر کنکور بسوزد که درآمد پدرم ...


من با شما خیلی مخالفم... احساس میکنم کنکور به زندگیم جهت میده

----------


## Alireza23

> چقدر فکر میکنید هزینه داشته باشه؟؟
> مرخصی گرفتن و اینها سادست ؟ به مشکل برنمیخورم؟؟
> قبل از کنکور باید انصراف بدم یا بعد از کنکور ؟؟؟


داداش من ک کامل واست گفتم.واسه کنکور96 کلا هزینت تو پیام نور 500تومن شاید بشه.اگه هر دو ترم رو مرخصی بری 300تومن شاید بشه.انصراف هم بعد کنکور اگه قبول شدی.اگه خدایی نکرده قبول نشدی 97 هم میتونی کنکور بدی

----------


## Alireza23

> من با شما خیلی مخالفم... احساس میکنم کنکور به زندگیم جهت میده


من موافقم.یعنی با پشت کنکور موندن ولی وقتی ک نتیجه بده.من دو تا دوست داشتم ک از خودم بزرگتر بودن.هردو ریاضی داشتن بعد یکشون مکانیک اصفهان قبول شد یکیشون بعد سه تا کنکور پزشکی اهواز قبول شد.حالا از اون ماجرا 5سال میگذره اون دوستم ک مکانیک قبول شد الان خدمت رفته و بعد میخواد کنکور تجربی واسه 95بده!

----------


## mehdi.m

> ممنون از راهنماییتونمن قصد دارم مسیر زندگیمو عوض کنم. دلم میخواد به جای یک پرستار ساده حداقل یک فیزیوتراپ باشم


شاید پرستازی برات بهترین باشه ،الان خیلی از پرستارا بازار کار بهتری از فیزیوتراپ ها دارن

----------


## Amir0013

سلام.اگه میشه منم راهنمایی کنید.من متولد نیمه اول 76هستم.سال 94کنکور اول رو دادم نتیجه خوبی نگرفتم(چون اصلا برام درس مهم  نبوداون موقع ) موندم واسه سال 95یعنی امسال کنکور دادم رتبم 15هزار اومد اون چیزی که میخواستم قبول نشدم.میخوام بمونم واسه کنکور 96،البته واسه کنکور 95برای اینکه سربازی بهم گیر ندن کار خدمتو انجام دادم و  تاریخ اعزامم 19شهریور 95هست که میشه تا یک ماه بیشتر تمدید کرد.الان میخوام واسه کنکور 96بمونم،یعنی مشکل خدمت برام پیش نمیاد؟راهی هم هست؟ از چند نفر شنیدم گفتن میتونی بری پیام نور ثبت نام کنی بعد انصراف بدی ،ولی با یه مشاور صحبت کردم گفت نمیشه این کلک رو 20سال پیش حذف کردن از این حرفا..اگه میشه راهنماییم کنین،بلا تکلیف موندم

----------


## black diamond

سوال : من امسال رتبم 3000 تا 2500 تجربی منطقه سه میشه سال دومم هست  میخواستم بدونم اگه امسال رشته زبان بخونم چون فکر کنم رتبم راحت زیر 500  بشه سال بعد میتونم تجربی کنکور بدم؟؟

----------


## Amir Ho$$ein

سلام 
من سال 95 کنکور دادم رتبه 24000 مطنقه 2 آوردم سال 96 هم کنکور دادم رتبه 9800 منطقه 2 آوردم طبق چیزایی که خوندم برای سال 97 باید برم پیام نور یا هر دانشگاهی غیر روزانه ثبت نام کنم درسته ؟
بعد ثبت نام باید واحد هایی رو که بر میدارم پاس کنم یا نه ؟
چه موقعی باید انصراف بدم ؟ ( مثلا جواب انتخاب رشته آخر مرداد بیاد من انصراف بدم تا ثبت نام تو دانشگاه جدید که مهر ماه اتفاق میوفته یه ماه خالیه بعدش من مشمول نمی شم ؟ )

----------

